# FC2007: Fur Your Eyes Only - December Mission Briefing



## frysco (Dec 21, 2006)

Just a few quick notes before everyone heads off for the holidays. Safe
travel and happy holidays to all our agents, villains and faithful henchmen.
We'll have one final mission briefing for you immediately after the Jan 6
meeting.

In this briefing:
1. Pre-Registration Cutoff Date Reminder
2. Hotel Reservation Cutoff Date Reminder
3. Fursuit Badge Procedure
4. Artshow Sold out
5. Preliminary Schedule Published
6. Furly Edition Zero
7. Fursuit Airbrush Techniques panel
8. Next Public Meeting



*1. Pre-Registration Cutoff Date Reminder*

Just a reminder that with the holidays fast approaching, the <b>deadline for
pre-registration cutoff is December 30</b>. Standing in lines makes any agent an
open target ya know. Avoid that fate and save $5 at the same time!

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/onlinereg.php


*2. Hotel Reservation Cutoff Date Reminder*

December 30 is also the cutoff for hotel reservations. Not that there are
likely to be any left at the convention rate by then...but you never know,
there may be some agents who just can't make it. Pesky henchman and all that
sort of thing.


*3. Fursuit Badge Procedure*

If you have a fursuit, are pre-registered, and need a fursuit badge, here's
what to do. *Before January 1, 2007*, send a picture of your fursuit to
fursuit-badges_@_furtherconfusion.org and include the following information in
the email:

- Your real name
- The fursuit name
- Your registration confirmation number

The file can be any standard picture format (JPEG, PNG, TIFF, etc.) at 300
DPI with a usable area of 450 by 600 pixels.

The first fursuit badge is free (though a donation to the convention would
be appreciated), while subsequent badges are $5 each.

Photographs for fursuit badges will also be taken at the convention.
Please see the times that will be posted at the Registration Desk for the
hours this will be offered.


*4. Artshow Sold out*

The Artshow for _FC2007 _is sold out. We expect that applications currently in
the mail will fill in the remaining panels. While we're excited that our
show has filled in record time, we're also
sad that some artists will miss out. We'll do our best to have as many of
you in the show as possible.

If you'd like to be put on a waiting list, please send in your application
as usual and we'll inform you if you have guaranteed space, or if you're on
the waiting list. We won't bank any cheques until we can guarantee you
space. It is usual that some artists cancel, or reduce their panel numbers
leading up to the con, so don't give up hope just yet. Also, it's common
that unused panels become available at show, so even if we can't guarantee
you panels, you may want to plan to bring along a half or full panel's worth
of artwork "just in case". Tell us if you're doing this, so we can keep you
informed, and prepare our databases before the show.


*5. Preliminary Schedule Published*

A preliminary version of the schedule for _Further Confusion 2007_ is now
online at our WWW site, available at:

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/schedulebyday.php

This schedule is connected directly into our scheduling system, so is
subject to change as we work on putting the year's convention together. But
things are getting pretty well locked down. So, take a peek, see what we
have to offer now, and check back as we give you even more reason to make it
out to San Jose, in January.


*6. Furly Edition Zero*

The Furly Edition is your at con newsletter for all the latest news and
mission briefings. This includes Public party announcements, schedule
changes, and anything else that is general information at con. These
announcements should be text only and should be submitted to us by Jan 7,
2006 for Furly Edition Zero. That issue will be available at Registration.
The at con editions will have submission boxes placed at ConOps and our Info
Desk but if you have anything early, please send it to
newsletter_@_furtherconfusion.org no later than January 7.


*7. Fursuit Airbrush Techniques panel*

Lance Ikegawa and Eric Yee will be again be demonstrating their skill with
the airbrush Sunday at 1PM, and will be looking for a few volunteers to
help with the demonstration.  If you have any fursuit heads you'd like to
see a bit of touching up done on, make sure to bring them to the panel,
which will be held just outside of the convention entrance.  Have an idea
of what you'd like to see, and they will see what they can do to make it a
reality.


*8. Next Public Meeting*

Our next staff meeting will be January&nbsp; starting at noon in the San
Jose Doubletree. Parking is free - just tell the parking attendant that
you're with _Further Confusion_ when you arrive, and then get a sticker for
your parking slip in the meeting.


The world outside these walls is an illusion; it's not really there for
us. We're ghosts.
--
_Further Confusion_
info_@_furtherconfusion.org
http://www.furtherconfusion.org/


----------

